# Peachy/Beige eyeliner?



## trulynicole (Jul 29, 2009)

I want a peachy/apricot/beige liner good for waterline?
Something that is easy to put on 

Please help!  I heard a color like that keeps you looking awake 
White is too intense for me so peach would be lovely!


----------



## preziouzpnai (Jul 29, 2009)

i've been looking for one as well so hopefully we get some helpful suggestions


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 29, 2009)

Stila Kajal liner in Topaz. I don't have it but REALLY WANT IT!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 29, 2009)

^^agree!!!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 29, 2009)

If you've got a CC near you, and you can find it, MAC Powerpoint in Tendered is perfection for this...it's basically skin colored, but adds a bit of sheen (for lack of a better word) to make you look more awake and wide-eyed. If you can't find that, Sephora's Flashy Waterproof liner in Mauve is effing amazing too! It doesn't come out the color it looks...when you put it on your waterline, it just shows up as pleasantly iridescent (heaven knows sometimes iridescent can look waaaay tacky), and gives you the wide-eyed look you want without the harshness that a white liner can give sometimes. HTH!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 29, 2009)

MAC has an eyeliner pencil called Pale Yellow. It's a Pro product.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 29, 2009)

benefit's eye bright is supposed to do the same thing. I also heard stila's topaz liner is good for it. tarte has one called "rest assured" and it comes with a liquid highlighter as well. sephora has a "tricks of the trade" eye brightener.

I don't have personal experience with any of these but I've been looking for the same thing


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 30, 2009)

I use Mac Pro eye pencil in Light Green: amazing!


----------

